# happy birthday, culinarian 247!



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

hope you have a good day!!! 
:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Happy Birthday, son! 

Why haven't you called lately??? Too busy with your own life, I suppose.  

Love, Mom


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

I am never too busy for my mom!!!!

Thank you for the happy birthday. I have to be at work at 11am PST today. The food business doesn't pause for birthdays (unless it's MOM). I will be back soon. I have two jobs. One full time and one part time. The part time one is temporary until I can pay for my summer classes ($560). Just to keep you updated, mom I got my report card (and I am disappointed slightly). Even though I work it's no excuse.


SPRING 2003 Grades
Composition .......................A
Purchasing..........................B
Restaurant Management ........A-
Saucier ...............................B
Sanitation ...........................B
Garde Manger .....................B-


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Sorry to be late for birthday wishes, Culinarian. And congratulations on your grades!:bounce:


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

A belated Happy Birthday from me as well. Don't worry after you get out of school things get easier  
Ahh well, enjoy your birthday anyway!


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Belated Happy Birthday!!!!  
Oh, come on, didn't they at least sing to you?  

Hope you had a lovely day anyway.


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Belated birthday wishes to you Jeff,i hope it was a good day.
Don`t be too unhappy with your results from your course.The grades clearly show that you have the determination to succeed.This is in addition to having two jobs,you certainly enjoy a challenge! Leo.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Happy Happy Belated Birthday Jeff!!!!!


----------

